# for reining?!? what bit do you use?



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I personally love and show all my horses in Billy Allen bits for reining/western horsemanship classes.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Bits should be selected based on the horse. 

What bit is your horse currently going in?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

im not sure exactly let me look on the interent.. i had him in a thomb thumb bit. but not anymore
http://premierproductsonline.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/MJ_Million_Dollar_Bit.jpg

sorta like this one with out the chain underneth it


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Why exactly would you put him in a combination gag bit with twisted mouthpieces..? That bit is made for barrel racers, it is not legal for reining.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The bit you choose depends on your horses training level, what he is happy working in and what your hands can handle.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> Why exactly would you put him in a combination gag bit with twisted mouthpieces..? That bit is made for barrel racers, it is not legal for reining.



I have been barrel racing on him


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Your trainer should help you select a bit for you horse.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ Slight correction. Your REINING trainer should help you choose your bit and it will change as the training progresses. The bit they start in is not usually what they are in when finished, altho it can be. There are WAY too many variables for someone here to even attempt to tell you. 

And that gag-chain thing-Nope-never in reining.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SorrelHorse*
> _Why exactly would you put him in a combination gag bit with twisted mouthpieces..? That bit is made for barrel racers, it is not legal for reining._





barrelbeginner said:


> I have been barrel racing on him


I would think that is gonna be one confused horse if you try to rein *and* chase cans on him...totally different mind set.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

FaydesMom said:


> I would think that is gonna be one confused horse if you try to rein *and* chase cans on him...totally different mind set.


 Ive seen them do it and im just exploring my options


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> Ive seen them do it and im just exploring my options


:thumbsup: Gotcha!

And yes, I'm sure there are some horses who can do both. I would think it's just not your average horse, though. But then again, you never know when you're going to find that special one!! 

Have fun, reining is such a blast. I had just given up wp and gotten started at the entry level of reining when I had to give up horses a bunch of years ago, but I had fun with even that. That is also what I'm wanting to do lightly with Fayde once I get started riding again, reining and western riding at local shows.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

yupp.. after a few weeks or something in reining gettin sunny to flex and ingage using his whole body i migt go back to barrel racing, but who knows.. its good to see what he is good at and what he likes to do


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is an example of a wide range of reining bits, from training to advanced. I'm not endorsing or recommending any brand or site. But there are lots of pics, descriptions and styles so thought it was a good reference. The bit selection will depend on your horse's sensitivity, training level, and horse's age (snaffle bits can't be used in competition on older horses. Not sure if there is an exception for Green Reiner classes).

Reining Bits

Your Reining trainer will be able to guide you in the right direction.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Robart
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Robart
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would not reccomend that bit to a beginner. It's very high ported and the spring system (is fantastic) is very easy to over use. I have my gelding in it and holy crap, I have to be gentle but when i am it's great.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> im not sure exactly let me look on the interent.. i had him in a thomb thumb bit. but not anymore
> http://premierproductsonline.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/MJ_Million_Dollar_Bit.jpg
> 
> sorta like this one with out the chain underneth it



A curb bit without a curb chain, is pretty pointless. Please, please, please have someone knowledgeable, who knows you and your horse, help you pick out a bit for reining and a more appropriate, properly outfitted, bit for your barrel racing.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

FaydesMom said:


> I would think that is gonna be one confused horse if you try to rein *and* chase cans on him...totally different mind set.


A lot of people use reining as cross-training for their barrel horses.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

enh817 said:


> A curb bit without a curb chain, is pretty pointless. Please, please, please have someone knowledgeable, who knows you and your horse, help you pick out a bit for reining and a more appropriate, properly outfitted, bit for your barrel racing.


actually, that bits works wonders for him without the chain and everything. he used to not stop now stops on a dime..


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> actually, that bits works wonders for him without the chain and everything. he used to not stop now stops on a dime..


That still doesn't make it an appropriate bit... nor correctly configured.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

okay..


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I was just posting the bit that I use, I certainly wasn't recommending it. I like it for the solid mouth piece, but that you can manipulate each side of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

What bit you use is for the most part irrelavent. It comes down to training. Does not matter what bit I use the horse should respond in the same way once they get the cue. Some bits are just better at relaying the cue then others.


----------

